# Problem with gstreamer-plugins-good when building the GNOME2 port



## neilms (Sep 14, 2013)

I am building the port of GNOME2 on FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE. Before I started this, I updated my ports tree with `portsnap fetch extract update`.

The build of GNOME2 has now stopped as the dependency build of gstreamer-plugins-good has failed with an error code. This is the error I am seeing:


```
gmake[1]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins-good/work/gst-plugins-good-0.10.31/gst/avi'
Makefile:581: .deps/libgstavi_la-gstavidemux.Plo: No such file or directory
Makefile:583: .deps/libgstavi_la-gstavisubtitl.Plo: No such file or directory
gmake[1]: *** No rule to make target '.deps/libgstavi_la-gstavisubtitle.Plo'. Stop.
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins-good/work/gst-plugins-good-0.10.31/gst/avi'
gmake: *** [avi] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 2
```

I have tried searching on Google and these forums for this problem but not yet found the solution. *C*an anyone help with this?


----------

